# Raffles NURSERY- SPRINGS 7



## roosterbooster20132013 (May 13, 2013)

Dear forum experts
I need to get some any review/advise for my child's nursery selection. We have checked out Inspire and Taleem (Barsha)...

Specifically Raffle nursery in Springs... does anyone have any input?
positive/negative?
teacher to student ratio? cost?
They seem to be closed with no answers to phone. thanks
new desert dweller


----------



## de Mexicaan (Apr 16, 2012)

roosterbooster20132013 said:


> Dear forum experts
> I need to get some any review/advise for my child's nursery selection. We have checked out Inspire and Taleem (Barsha)...
> 
> Specifically Raffle nursery in Springs... does anyone have any input?
> ...


My daughter went to the Raffles nursery in the Marina this year, she will be going to the Raffles World Academy from September onwards as she will be a 4 yo coming month.
The groups were not so small, around 20 children. There is a teacher with 2 assistants for each group.
The cost is online, seems to be 36000 AED per year, check http://www.rafflesis.com/nursery
My daughter really liked the nursery and so did we, good atmosphere and nice activities. I suppose the system they follow will be the same in all their nurseries.
I advise you to subscribe already online, also with some other nurseris you find interesting, as it is not always easy to find a spot.

Good luck!


----------



## roosterbooster20132013 (May 13, 2013)

Thanks very much


----------

